# Glowlight tetra with disfigured Gill plate/cover/shield



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi friends,

I've had these glow light tetras for about 3 years or longer. And while they were growing up I noticed that some of them develop disfigured Gill covers: covers were bent out and I could see the red gills that they were supposed to be protecting. I first thought it was congenital but now I've seen it mildly occuring in some of the other glowlights now. It concerns me because exposed gills means increase risk of infection. I wonder if I can help fix it if it's not congenital. What could be the cause?

I've attached a video sorry my camera doesn't like to focus and I'm a bit sick so I'm coughing in the background.

Thanks friends


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry friends, I couldn't upload the video on my phone so I had to upload to youtube and link it. Video should now be viewable.


----------

